# Cree Headlamp: Coleman CR2 here now



## oregon (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=97882&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

"Weather-resistant headlamp with Cree XLamp® XR-E LED produces up to 70 lumens. 4 settings: off/high/low/strobe. CR2 battery included. Adjustable. Weight: 1.4 oz."

About $48 delivered.

Alternative source, Coleman online: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=4347-718&categoryid=24756

A CREE headlamp has been a long time coming. Gonna have to see about this one.

Who's got one?

Who's gonna get one lickity split?

Who wouldn't get on one a dare?

Why CR2? Weight only perhaps.

oregon


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! I didn't expect them to be out so soon. I don't think anyone has one yet, but I'm gonna wait until they are available directly from Coleman. Blacklight will most likely let us know as soon as they are. 

I'm not really sure why they went with the CR2 instead of a CR123, but I would imagine it's because of weight. I think they were trying to make this headlamp as light as possible. 



oregon said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=97882&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> "Weather-resistant headlamp with Cree XLamp® XR-E LED produces up to 70 lumens. 4 settings: off/high/low/strobe. CR2 battery included. Adjustable. Weight: 1.4 oz."
> 
> ...


----------



## mdocod (Jan 24, 2008)

CR2, Strobe? ~$40? no thanks. I'll happily pass.


----------



## iced_theater (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd much prefer CR123's or else the 4 AA battery version. I'll probably wait for the 4AA as weight is not a problem at all for me and I liked how it was going to be very flat regulation.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 24, 2008)

Wish it was a locater beacon versus a strobe. But I don't mind a very small CR2 headlamp for disaster kits, first aid kits, etc. Plus thanks to "family" we can get it cheaper at the Coleman family store soon. I'm definitely interested in this one still.


----------



## Rzr800 (Jan 24, 2008)

Knew absolutely nothing about CR2's until I searched here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1397319
(JIL CR2 = Jesus In Light?)


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 24, 2008)

oregon said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=97882&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> "Weather-resistant headlamp with Cree XLamp® XR-E LED produces up to 70 lumens. 4 settings: off/high/low/strobe. CR2 battery included. Adjustable. Weight: 1.4 oz."
> 
> ...



Oregon, are you truly from the fair state of Oregon?


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 24, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Awesome! I didn't expect them to be out so soon. I don't think anyone has one yet, but I'm gonna wait until they are available directly from Coleman. Blacklight will most likely let us know as soon as they are.
> 
> I'm not really sure why they went with the CR2 instead of a CR123, but I would imagine it's because of weight. I think they were trying to make this headlamp as light as possible.



Let me see if they are in stock, I know they are due in about now. I will try to get back to you all today or tomorrow.

Looks like the website needs updating as well, there is a lower priced 3AAA CREE XR-C headlamp due in about now as well. Let me check on it today and get back to you all.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 24, 2008)

The CR2 headlamp is scheduled to arrive 2/1 here, so give it a week on top of that to get unloaded, then you should be able to order if you like. The 3AAA XR-C headlamp is due in here on 1/26 the part # is 4343-704, but it looks like customer service may not have the info, I will have someone on the team get with CS tomorrow.


----------



## oregon (Jan 24, 2008)

Blacklight said:


> Oregon, are you truly from the fair state of Oregon?


 
OK, I'll bite, yes I am an Oregonian. What did I win? I could use a bright and robust headlamp btw.

oregon


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 24, 2008)

Blacklight said:


> The CR2 headlamp is scheduled to arrive 2/1 here, so give it a week on top of that to get unloaded, then you should be able to order if you like. The 3AAA XR-C headlamp is due in here on 1/26 the part # is 4343-704, but it looks like customer service may not have the info, I will have someone on the team get with CS tomorrow.



Awesome! Is the 3AAA XR-C going to have the same features as the 3AAA .5 watt headlamp you guys currently have? That one looks pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## nzbazza (Jan 25, 2008)

Blacklight,

Any luck in getting a lower low configured for the H/L (originally around 21lm/6hr IIRC). Whats the lumens/runtime?

Will it be available iin New Zealand or from the Net?


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 25, 2008)

oregon said:


> OK, I'll bite, yes I am an Oregonian. What did I win? I could use a bright and robust headlamp btw.
> 
> oregon



PM me your address...you win one...


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 25, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Awesome! Is the 3AAA XR-C going to have the same features as the 3AAA .5 watt headlamp you guys currently have? That one looks pretty cool. :thumbsup:



it's quite a bit different, but a very nice light, I will see if we can get it up on the website, when its up i will give you the part #, be easier than me trying to explain it I think.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 25, 2008)

nzbazza said:


> Blacklight,
> 
> Any luck in getting a lower low configured for the H/L (originally around 21lm/6hr IIRC). Whats the lumens/runtime?
> 
> Will it be available iin New Zealand or from the Net?



I will have to double check, give me a couple days, things are crazy busy right now.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the updates. Crack a whip and get those lights up on the store!


----------



## clg0159 (Jan 28, 2008)

Blacklight, 
What web store would one visit to find this item. I have the H50 and would like to try this to see what advantages it may offer. Thanks


----------



## nzbazza (Jan 30, 2008)

Blacklight said:


> I will have to double check, give me a couple days, things are crazy busy right now.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 3, 2008)

I noticed you guys have some new Cree based lanterns at Walmart. Pretty nice looking, although they are a little large for my needs. Still looking forward to the CR2 headlamp and especially your 1x123 cell and 2x123 cell lights that were mentioned a few months ago.


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 4, 2008)

nzbazza said:


>



Will be up by the end of next week. Sorry it is taking so long, both me and my PM have been traveling, busy time of year.


----------



## tron1974 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Coleman site finally is updated with the new 2008 products. Half of the products including the CR2 headlamp don't have "family" pricing. Hopefully they will soon. I want the headlamp for backpacking this year.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 10, 2008)

tron1974 said:


> The Coleman site finally is updated with the new 2008 products. Half of the products including the CR2 headlamp don't have "family" pricing. Hopefully they will soon. I want the headlamp for backpacking this year.



Pretty cool new items. The new 1 and 2x123 cell lights look neat. Very different. Good to see them up on the site. I wish they would have went with the Cree XRE on all of their new products, because some of the items using the XRC look pretty nice as well.


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 11, 2008)

tron1974 said:


> The Coleman site finally is updated with the new 2008 products. Half of the products including the CR2 headlamp don't have "family" pricing. Hopefully they will soon. I want the headlamp for backpacking this year.



Gah, will have my PM look into it.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 12, 2008)

Blacklight said:


> Gah, will have my PM look into it.



I just checked the site and everything was fixed for the Family store prices, except the CR2 Headlamp.


----------



## nzbazza (Feb 12, 2008)

nzbazza said:


> Blacklight,
> 
> Any luck in getting a lower low configured for the H/L (originally around 21lm/6hr IIRC). Whats the lumens/runtime?



Any news on the low level yet?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 13, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I just checked the site and everything was fixed for the Family store prices, except the CR2 Headlamp.






 Oh well, hopefully it'll be fixed in the next couple of days. I must admit I'm intrigued by the CR123 flashlights as well. 
_Backlight, Will the 1xCR123 flashlight be able to survive an RCR123? _
I know I need a couple of those CR2 headlamps to stick away, I'll probably pick up one of the CR123's flashlights too.


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 13, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Oh well, hopefully it'll be fixed in the next couple of days. I must admit I'm intrigued by the CR123 flashlights as well.
> _Backlight, Will the 1xCR123 flashlight be able to survive an RCR123? _



yes


----------



## Illum (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the reason for the use of CR2 cells is its lthium advantage over alkaline...and the elimination of the "battery space" on the headlamp. 

Based on speculation alone the headlamp looks a bit front heavy.
I don't see a way to tilt more than a couple degrees without the CR2 resting on your forehead and the excess strap will be drooping on your neck unless you could tie it up. [if anyone wore one of those hats with a raccoon tail out the back you would understand the "annoyance"]

clamhshell design...Hopefully theres a gasket in place forwater resistance

At $8 a pop per battery I don't know which consumer group Coleman's aiming for, but certainly not the "general consumers":candle:


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 13, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I think the reason for the use of CR2 cells is its lthium advantage over alkaline...and the elimination of the "battery space" on the headlamp.
> 
> Based on speculation alone the headlamp looks a bit front heavy.
> I don't see a way to tilt more than a couple degrees without the CR2 resting on your forehead and the excess strap will be drooping on your neck unless you could tie it up. [if anyone wore one of those hats with a raccoon tail out the back you would understand the "annoyance"]
> ...



Yeah its not for the general population. It actually is quite light when on your head. PM me your personal info, and I will send one for you to try Illum. Then good, bad or otherwise you can let me or others know what you think.


----------



## tron1974 (Feb 13, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I think the reason for the use of CR2 cells is its lthium advantage over alkaline...and the elimination of the "battery space" on the headlamp.
> 
> Based on speculation alone the headlamp looks a bit front heavy.
> I don't see a way to tilt more than a couple degrees without the CR2 resting on your forehead and the excess strap will be drooping on your neck unless you could tie it up. [if anyone wore one of those hats with a raccoon tail out the back you would understand the "annoyance"]
> ...



It isn't aimed at the "general consumer". It has been said that the Exponent line is aimed at the outdoor performance enthusiast. I've done a fair amount of backpacking and getting something light-weight, bright, and reliable is always preferred. I can't see how this would be heavier than the 1 AA Rayovac light I currently use (which would be perfect if it were brighter). I plan on getting one and using it on night hikes to see where trail makers are (sometimes the markers are not well placed and a hundred or more feet ahead). The issue I have had is that most of the bright headlamps are too heavy. The lightweight Petzel e-lite is nice, but not nearly bright enough for hiking (although perfect for camp with a fire). I am really excited about getting this light. I have no problems paying a bit more for batteries if they are light and last a bit longer.

I can't wait until there is a discount on the headlamp. I already have a cart with a bunch of stuff I am going to order including a couple flashlights and the bike light. 

BTW, a bit off topic, the CR123 lantern performed flawlessly during a week-long power outage after a windstorm. The artifacts the light produces made no difference at all providing light for a room.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 13, 2008)

Can the Coleman CR2 run on an RCR2?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I guess CR2s are $8 a pop if you buy them at tourist trap camera shacks.  You can get 'em for a buck apiece online though. Now I just have to wait for those headlamps to get family store priced.

Also, the 1-watt AA and 3AAA cree lights aren't available yet. Are they in or will they be another month?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 15, 2008)

Is the CR2 headlamp going to get a family pricing? It's still full price and I have a full cart and am waiting for this to be discounted before I place my order.


----------



## tron1974 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am in the same boat as adirondackdestroyer. A cart full of items just waiting on the headlamp.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 20, 2008)

tron1974 said:


> I am in the same boat as adirondackdestroyer. A cart full of items just waiting on the headlamp.



Me 3




guess I'm just spoiled expecting a discount. But I am waiting for the 2AA 1W cree light to show up as available to buy as well.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 25, 2008)

The CR2 headlamp is now discounted. :twothumbs
The only thing is now the Exponent 1x123 and 2x123 are both back ordered.

Blacklight,

Do you know when the Exponent 1x123 and 2x123 will be back in stock?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet, I'll have to go check up on the bank account now.  Figures the CR123 lights are backordered now that the CR2 is down.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 26, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Sweet, I'll have to go check up on the bank account now.  Figures the CR123 lights are backordered now that the CR2 is down.



Tell me about it. :laughing: That's life I guess. 

I placed my order last night for a bunch of stuff. I ordered both Exponent lights, the CR2 Headlamp, the 3AA XRE Micropackaway, the bike/backpack XRE light, and a couple of those lantern attachments for the Exponent lights. I'll post a big review of all of these items when they arrive. :laughing:


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 26, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The CR2 headlamp is now discounted. :twothumbs
> The only thing is now the Exponent 1x123 and 2x123 are both back ordered.
> 
> Blacklight,
> ...



About 2 weeks


----------



## oregon (Feb 26, 2008)

I ordered my laundry list of lighting goodies from Coleman online today. I'm part of the backorder queue now.

*Thank you Blacklight* for these lighting products. Was it much trouble placing your company into the Avant-garde? 

All the best,

oregon


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 26, 2008)

Blacklight said:


> About 2 weeks



Alright. Thanks for everything Blacklight!


----------



## cave dave (Feb 26, 2008)

what is a family store price?


----------



## tron1974 (Feb 26, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Tell me about it. :laughing: That's life I guess.
> 
> I placed my order last night for a bunch of stuff. I ordered both Exponent lights, the CR2 Headlamp, the 3AA XRE Micropackaway, the bike/backpack XRE light, and a couple of those lantern attachments for the Exponent lights. I'll post a big review of all of these items when they arrive. :laughing:



Finally placed my order! I got the exponent 2 cell light, a CR2 headlamp, a couple of the bike/pack lights, and 2 of the XRE micropacker lights. 

More flashlights... good thing I am not married, I can imagine trying to explain why I just purchased $130 of lighting products?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 29, 2008)

I received my order today, which included the CR2 headlamp. The CR2 headlamp is incredibly small and lightweight! Much smaller than I expected. I'll post a review tonight about all of the new items.


----------



## oregon (Mar 2, 2008)

The on switch, one soft button does it all, also changes modes (bright, dim and strobe). It is kept out of harms way on the back of the lamp and unless you've tipped the lamp toward the ground it can't be triggered by accident. I like not being able to inadvertantly switch on/off the lamp if I bump my head in a cave or wipe sweat during a run/climb. The part to touch your head has a soft foam insert for comfort. I've been wearing the headlamp for a couple hours and no complaints. Under 1.5 ounces, per my postage scale, with battery in place.






That's a quarter for size comparison. Lamp is on bright.





The back pops off without tools for battery placement and snaps into place. I can see running with this headlamp. Getting dark now so I'll go outside and scare the cat in a bit with this light.





Great review Andirondackdestroyer. Thank you.

oregon


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 2, 2008)

Oregon,

Glad you liked the review. I still can't believe how incredibly small this headlamp is.


----------



## ltiu (Mar 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> At $8 a pop per battery I don't know which consumer group Coleman's aiming for, but certainly not the "general consumers":candle:



Some Best Buy retail outlets have 2pk Duracell CR2 on sale for $3.99. That comes up to about $1.99 per CR2.


----------



## oregon (Mar 3, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I still can't believe how incredibly small this headlamp is.


 
Blacklight has a hearty handclasp coming for this achievement in the headlamp category (if there was an Oscar he would get that). It is what I had hoped that it would be: small, light weight, robust, bright, reliable and the battery can be swapped without tools in the field. Score!

oregon


----------



## oregon (Mar 3, 2008)

ltiu said:


> Some Best Buy retail outlets have 2pk Duracell CR2 on sale for $3.99. That comes up to about $1.99 per CR2.


 
Thank you kindly for the tip ltiu. I'm off to my local Best Buy.

oregon


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 4, 2008)

AndyTiedye said:


> Can the Coleman CR2 run on an RCR2?


 
+1


----------



## ltiu (Mar 4, 2008)

oregon said:


> Thank you kindly for the tip ltiu. I'm off to my local Best Buy.
> 
> oregon



Update, I went to Best Buy yesterday and the price is down to $2.99 for a pack of 2 Duracell CR2. Comes out to about $1.49 each. I grabbed a dozen!

A pack of 2 Duracell CR123 are the same price too, but are going fast, not very many left.

Still lots of CR2 left.


----------



## ltiu (Mar 4, 2008)

At 75 lumens on HIGH. 

How many lumens on low?


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 5, 2008)

Based on the manufacturers data of 75lm/2.5hr on hi and 6hr on low I worked out that the low level is 20.83lm, which IHMO is too high for a "low" level.

This headlamp has many possibilities given its small size/light weight and lithium battery. One obvious one is as a backup/emergency headlamp like a super-duper version of the Petzl e-lite. In this role, a long run-time is quite important. I would like to see a low level producing about 5lm running for 35hr - more than enough light for task activities (same level as a Nichia DS LED) or a walk out on a formed track.


----------



## oregon (Mar 5, 2008)

jerry i h said:


> +1


 
I've ordered some rechargeables and chargers from DX to find the answer to this question. I'll let you know in about a month.

BTW, my big sister glommed onto the headlamp within 24hrs of its arrival. I've got to get some more for myself now. 

oregon


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 5, 2008)

Thnx, Oregon. I have a fantasy about retiring a box-full (literally) of LED torches with this thing, but this does not extend to burning through a box of batts every other week, even at the prices available through BatteryStation and such.

BTW, I know the feeling. Once in my life, I decided to splurge and bought a Surefire. I turned it on once; it disappeared into a purse, and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## oregon (Mar 5, 2008)

jerry i h said:


> I have a fantasy


 
You are welcome and it is my pleasure.

I like the footprint of this headlamp. Because of the headlamp's attractive small size the CR2 appeals to me now. 

I've three chargers and six batteries on order so if the rechargeables don't dovetail with the Coleman headlamp I'll find something else that does (don't have a raw orb yet...).

My older son nabbed my brand new Exponent CREE lantern (hurts the eyes on bright, good there is a shield on 1/3) and the Exponent CREE bike light. That was quick. All I have left is the collapsible lantern attachment for the backordered Exponent CREE flashlight.:mecry:

oregon


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 5, 2008)

Are there seals around the halves? Wondering how weatherproof this thing is.


----------



## oregon (Mar 5, 2008)

Photon_Whisperer said:


> Are there seals around the halves? Wondering how weatherproof this thing is.


 
Yes. There is a continuous seal around the 1/2 housing the guts. It is a compression fit closure that snaps on each side with some pressure for complete closure. If I still had it I would take a shower with it on for a test. Maybe Andirondackdestroyer can oblige. Otherwise, I will do that with the next one I get.

I blew up the pic, open with the battery showing, to examine the rubber seal.

Funny, you know, but I think that some of my enthusiasm for excellent EDC stuff has rubbed off on the family. I've never had a new piece of gear disappear so fast before as did the CR2 headlamp. 

My sis hunts garden critters at night to feed fish in their lake which is right off the deck. I tell her it is definitely a wierd activity but it helps her small garden and its a riot to see the fish come to the light from the headlamp knowing fresh snacks are enroute.

oregon


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 6, 2008)

Any experiences with 4xAA Coleman Exponent Cree headlamp?
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/newsrelease.asp?releasenum=351


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 7, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Any experiences with 4xAA Coleman Exponent Cree headlamp?
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/newsrelease.asp?releasenum=351



That's an old press release, and I don't think that light was ever updated with a Cree. If it was I would have picked one up asap!


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 7, 2008)

Some of our local stores claim, that they have Cree version of 4xAA Coleman Exponent headlamp, but I don't know if it is true or not. That's why Iam asking


----------



## iced_theater (Mar 8, 2008)

That's the one I'm looking to buy when it comes out.


----------



## oregon (Mar 15, 2008)

CR2 *rechargeables* and twin channel CR2 charger, both from DX, *work the Coleman mini headlamp*. Good news as this is an alternative to using disposables.

The 3.6V charger ($5.60) comes with an insert, easily pushed into place, to size the charger for the dwarf CR2 batteries. Insert the batteries then flip out the folded plug in prongs on the back of the charger and plug it in. The instructions, translation fractured english, left me to simply monitor the charger for the first go round. There is a mode light but I paid it no mind as I watched "No Country for Old Men" while the batteries charged.

The Ultrafire battery ($4.24 for a 2 pack) fit nicely into the headlamp. The switch worked and cycled bright, dim and slow strobe just as with the Duracell CR2. (note: the Duracell is shown for size comparison only, it is not rechargeable)

I'll let you know any long term results with these rechargeables and charger. 

Oh, blacklight sent this CR2 headlamp w/o charge to me. Thank you kindly blacklight. The members of this forum are the finest and most generous people I have ever known.







oregon


----------



## oregon (Mar 15, 2008)

Double post, whoops.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 15, 2008)

wow this great for all the CR2 batteries i got from BB. Where is this available?


----------



## oregon (Mar 15, 2008)

I bot the batteries and charger from the DX site:

Charger:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2031

Batteries:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.932

oregon


----------



## oregon (Mar 18, 2008)

My sister reports that the Coleman CR2 mini headlamp has given her the edge at night for hunting slugs and bugs in her garden. She is using the above shown CR2 rechargeables without issue. And, her night patrols have taken place in the rain which did not bother the headlamp. She claims that now she has the best tool.

She throws what she catches into the lake, with the headlamp on bright, but so far this spring no fish have surfaced to feed. However, the ducks are all over the small varmints and don't seem to mind being blinded by the CREE headlamp.

oregon


----------



## Ska-T (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mod a Coleman CR2 headlamp?*



nzbazza said:


> Based on the manufacturers data of 75lm/2.5hr on hi and 6hr on low I worked out that the low level is 20.83lm, which IHMO is too high for a "low" level.
> 
> This headlamp has many possibilities given its small size/light weight and lithium battery. One obvious one is as a backup/emergency headlamp like a super-duper version of the Petzl e-lite. In this role, a long run-time is quite important. I would like to see a low level producing about 5lm running for 35hr - more than enough light for task activities (same level as a Nichia DS LED) or a walk out on a formed track.



Warning: Question from electronic moron. :wave:

What would it take to modify the CR2 powered Coleman Exponent Mini Headlamp to obtain a low of about 5 lm? Or, to put it another way, it that modification even plausible?

For my purposes, the low is all I need. I don't care if the modification loses the higher settings. I'm interested in a backpacking chore light (cooking, watering the rocks) with a run time of about 20 to 30 hr. For emergency navigation I'll use a hand held light (iTP A3).

[Note: Is it bad form to tag onto an old thread like this? I didn't think a new thread was warranted.]


----------

